# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Dreaming and Deja'vu experiences...

## Bornslip

I was thinking that lucid dreaming might have a direct connection with deja'vu experiences. For those of you that are unfamiliar with what deja'vu is, it's the kind of feeling you get when you think you've experienced exactly what's happening there and then at some previous point in your life, and you feel 100% certain you've been there before. I'm sure you've all experienced this even if you're unfamiliar with what it's called. Anyway, onto my point...

You know how some people have dreams that actually happen in real life? Some people may dream of a fatality in ones family, or dream up lotto numbers, or maybe next weeks weather. Whatever it may be, the dreams somewhat mimic the future to come. Now, like we all know, not everyone remembers their dreams, some might wake up after having an intense dream during the night and not even think they've been dreaming that night.

Let's say you have a dream, and you realize it's a dream, so you go lucid. Then you do things in that dream concerning different tasks or ordeals to come in life, maybe prepare for a school assignment, a job thing, or whatever. By doing this, you'll place yourself in a realistic place within the dream (no flying, being eaten by giant ants, having money grow on the little plant you call bob, etc). And when you wake up, you don't remember having this dream, for whatever reason. Now, let's say this lucid dream actually was one of those dreams that come true in real life, but seeing it as you can't rememeber it, the real experience causes a deja'vu experience because the brain notices all the right similarities between the dream and what's happening in real life...

Anyway, this is just a thought I had, so I just wanted to share it before i forgot it, input is appreciated...

----------


## gameover

Thats an interesting theory that I've toyed with, but I don't believe it. When I'm lucid I do fly around, more so than when Im not, and anyways, dreams are constantly changin and don't go by the rules in the physical world. I have experienced Deja-vu that's been so intense, I was just like "What the F*@k! Whya m I here again?!?!" I think deja-vu is exaclty like the actual event, and I remember my lucid dreams.....of course if I dont remember them, I wouldn't know it would I. I have experienced pre-cog dreams, where what happens in the dream happens the very next day, but I think these are two seperate phenomenons. Maybe deja-vu is just a moment of being totally encompassed in the moment, and feeling the eternity of now? After all, isn't that all there is?

----------


## Bornslip

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *When I'm lucid I do fly around, more so than when Im not, and anyways, dreams are constantly changin and don't go by the rules in the physical world.*



I know dreams aren't bound by the rules in the physical world, but notice where I wrote;
_"Let's say you have a dream, and you realize it's a dream, so you go lucid. Then you do things in that dream concerning different tasks or ordeals to come in life, maybe prepare for a school assignment, a job thing, or whatever. By doing this, you'll place yourself in a realistic place within the dream (no flying, being eaten by giant ants, having money grow on the little plant you call bob, etc)."_

This is because by preparing yourself in a lucid dream for realistic experiences, you also place yourself in a more or less realistic enviroment, thus what you're dreaming might be an exact replica of the future to come at some point...

----------


## gameover

I understood what you were saying, and maybe there is a possible connection, but I never spend my dreams like I spend my waking life. And I do believe that dreams have often given us glimpses of the future, but I still think it's a seperate phenomenon than Deja-vu. Of course I don't know the answer, but this is my interpretation. I used to spend a lot of my mental energy devoted to figuring out what Deja-vu is. My brother and I had at one point figured out how to trigger deja-vu when we we're together. Where it didn't jsut happen randomly, we figured out how to direct our mental energy in theright way. This happened for the few months before we left home, and I haven't been able to do it since, but I don't believe that I just happened ot be having lots of dreams of walking around my home-town(where we learned to trigger it. We we're always going for walks discussing the phenomenon), and forgetting them all.

I used to experience the most intense deja-vu when I took mushrooms, which I have since stopped doing. It always started with light deja-vu til I felt like my life was on replay, and when it reached the most intense point it could reach, I felt like I was in one moment forever, hence the the theory I have on deja vu, which is that it is the experience of the total absorbtion of one moment and feeling the eternity of it. When you're in one moment forever it looks eerily familiar.

Well, I hope I added some insight. I can only speak from my experiences and this what they brought me.

----------


## Bornslip

What you say about your experiences when taking mushrooms sounds interesting too, I've also considered experimenting with hallucinogens to broaden my horizont and to get some spiritual insight, but I haven't dared to try it yet. But if I'm going to start talking about hallucinogens, we would drift onto a whole other subject  :tongue2:  Anyway, I don't have any answers either, just theories that somewhat makes sense in my head, heh...

----------


## gameover

Just remember there's no short-cut to enlightenment. After trying mushrooms I thought they were the aswer to a million things. I learned some things, then learned some more, then learned some more, and then realized the things I'm learning have no value in this world. THe wisest of men get to where they get without mushrooms. Of course nothings so black and white, Im just trying to caution you. I wish I'd never taken mushrooms. I'd come down the next day but it takes awhile to realize what's been premanently changed. I've been spending the last few months trying to get my head out of space, and back to earth. It turned me into an alien. But this all probably because I did it too much. One or two trips can be really nice. But the more trips I'd have the less spiritual it would to feel, and the more messed up I became. Look at me! I'm a hideous feak! --->  ::muffin::

----------


## Lucid83

Ive had a dejavu where I recall doing the dream thing before.  When I was lucid I felt deja vu but it wasnt as much I was more aware and recall not doing it.  

I think lucid dreaming makes you realize that your deja vu is probably from your subcouscious trying to make you think you have done it before. But I dont know.  rEcently I had a sharp and I mean sharp deja vu.  I remember doing a specific action before in another dream. Wierd.

----------

